# Echsenkessel/Allianz-Gilden suche für Wotlk



## moorhuhnxx (26. September 2008)

Hallo,
Ich (Schatten-priester, 70) bin auf der suche nach einer aktiven 70er Allianz Gilde, die ab WotLK weiter bestehen wird.

Da Echsenkessel ein PvP-Server ist und am Anfang von LK die gebiete warscheinlich voll seien werden mit spielern, wird das Leveln alleine gefährlich und möglicher weise frustierend rolleyes.gif . Um dem vorzubeugen suche ich eine Gilde zum zusammen Leveln und in Instanzen gehen(bringt ja auch erfahrung).
habe im moment komplettes PvP euip, aber ich denek für die normalen innis wirds reichen udn auch zum leveln ist das gut genug. Bis zu den raid und heroic Instanzen habe ich dann ja durchaus verbessertes PvE euip. Habe reichlich Zeit und bin sehr aktiv,wünsche das natürlich auch von der Gilde. War bis jetzt noch nicht aktiv raiden, dank zeitlicher probleme konnte ich abneds nicht on sein. Ab februar geht das allerdings auch wieder und ich währe dann bereit mich aktiv am Raid-Content zu beteiligen, bis dahin habe ich natürlich am nachmittag reichlich Zeit zum Leveln etc.

Zusammenfassung:

Wünsche: --Gilde mit 99% 70er(also ein paar twinks uud bankchars vieleicht auch 68+ dabei)--Aktive Mitglieder, sowie eine angemessene Anzahl(damit man auch dazu kommt in Instanzen zu gehen und nicht immer Rnd,s mitnehmen muss)--Bereitschafft zusammen zu Leveln etc.

Biete: --70er Schatten-Priester mit PvP euip(ja ok ich weis nicht perfekt, aber wie gesagt zum Leveln und in die low innis zu gehen sollte es reichen)--Aktivität und bereitschafft mich am Raid-Content aktiv zu beteiligen--TS--Währe zudem bereit bei mangeln an healern umzuskillen, dank Zaubermacht ginge das ja zumindest in den anfags Instanzen

Schön währe zu dem von der Gilde: --Ts-Server--Nette Mitglieder happy.gif --


Jo ok falls interresse einfach hier Posten oder e-mail an "Moorhuhnxx@gmx.de"
(Vom Namen nicht täuschen lassen bin KEIN "Kiddy" und benehme mich auch nicht so victory.gif )

MFG. Moorhuhnxx


----------



## Kaffke (26. September 2008)

in wowforum wär es besser als im buffed forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html;js...11122&sid=3


----------



## moorhuhnxx (26. September 2008)

Kaffke schrieb:


> in wowforum wär es besser als im buffed forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja da stehts auch...aber lieber einmal zu viela sl einmal zu wenig XD


----------



## Lisutari (26. September 2008)

Bitte ins Gildenforum Buffed.de Gildenforumhier ist es nähmlich immer sehr stöhrend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norsco (26. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> ja da stehts auch...aber lieber einmal zu viela sl einmal zu wenig XD



Ich verstehe immer nicht, warum einige nicht in der Lage sind ihr Hirn einzuschalten und das richtige Forum zu suchen. Gibts auch hier. Naja, dabei setze ich dann immer darauf, dass genug Hirn vorhanden ist - vielleicht ein Fehler. ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (26. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich (Schatten-priester, 70) bin auf der suche nach einer aktiven 70er Allianz Gilde, die ab WotLK weiter bestehen wird.
> 
> Da Echsenkessel ein PvP-Server ist und am Anfang von LK die gebiete warscheinlich voll seien werden mit spielern, wird das Leveln alleine gefährlich und möglicher weise frustierend rolleyes.gif . Um dem vorzubeugen suche ich eine Gilde zum zusammen Leveln und in Instanzen gehen(bringt ja auch erfahrung).
> ...


Omg .... kann deine Gilde nix besseres als irgendwelche Videonamen zu kopieren?Wir sind aufm gleichen Server...Total Annihilation haha lol ...Grim ftw...lächerlich!


Edit:Wisst ihr überhaupt was das heißt....oder fühlt ihr euch jetzt toll?!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Omg .... kann deine Gilde nix besseres als irgendwelche Videonamen zu kopieren?Wir sind aufm gleichen Server...Total Annihilation haha lol ...Grim ftw...lächerlich!
> 
> 
> Edit:Wisst ihr überhaupt was das heißt....oder fühlt ihr euch jetzt toll?!


XD war ne schwachsinns gilde praktisch ohne aktive member, deßhalb bin ich da ja jetzt auch raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

